# Tango I never wanted to write this! (lot of pics)



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I got him at Petco in February 09. He was the most frisky fish in the store. I'd never wanted a peach colored betta. I didn't even know what a dalmatian was. I was a noobie betta keeper. For six months he lived in a 1.5 cube with weekly water changes. He was always interested in everything going on.









Then... 16 gallon. Lost betta in a huge tank!









I learned about live plants and set about creating a betta paradise. He made that tank his own. Every day was a nirvana of hunting and exploring.









He grew a tail everyone came to envy.

















Eventually he got old and grouchy and had to be moved away from the corys who he started harassing. If I had it to do over, he would have remained alone.









He got his own 5 gallon, all planted and lovely. He spent just about every single day playing in that filter.









He got sick for a few weeks a while back. He was saved with strong antibiotics. He lived for a long while after but he'd have relapses. He was a sad, sad man in this picture.









Eventually that tail started to come back in curlies.









He had lots of time to play and live, still. Here's a video taken about a month ago of him and his filter love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMDkct_vzaM

He got sick again right before I had to leave for vacation and I treated him one last time. He seemed fine when I left. He was perky and playing. He was eating fine and patrolling and flaring as usual. He was resting a lot but he'd been through pineconing and infection. 

I came home today to find him gone. He looked like he was sleeping in his wisteria plant. He must have passed this morning because he had no decay. His eyes were even clear and looking out at the world. He was 3 years old. He was my first betta and very, very dear to me. Everything I learned was thanks to him. He will be missed every day. <3 you Tango.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm all teary after reading that. 
I'm sorry Vaygirl, he was such an awesome little guy, I'm going to miss all the antics you used to tell us about him. Such a beautiful boy. RIP <3


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh Janine I'm so so sorry. He had a great life with you and we all loved him. <3 <3 <3 Swim free Tango.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah crap... I finally stopped tearing up every time I thought about it like 20 minutes ago.. now here I go again.

He and Fish are out there under that bridge grumping around acting like they own the place.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sooo sorry!! You gave him a wonderful life. If only every fish was as loved as he was.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, I like that. Old grumps. Grumping about "Get off my lawn!!!" <3 Didn't mean to make you tear up again. I am too. So much crying.

Thanks guys, so much! <3


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

RIP beautiful boy


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwww Vaygirl, I'm crying! So sorry to hear of your loss. I loved Tango too. The most beautiful VT I've ever seen.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I can just see him and Fish being adorable ol' grumps together <3 RIP my favoritest fish


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Tango has always been my favorite fish on the forum, and I'm going to miss hearing about his antics... But you certainly gave him an amazing life, living in a paradise surrounded by love  But he's also no longer in pain, and sometimes thats the best of all. Rip, Tango.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Blargh I almost started crying. Who's cutting onions in here DX


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Though I never met him, he seemed like an amazing fish. And I still think that he's Winston's long lost twin. I bet he's grateful to have lived such a long, happy life though. You really outdid yourself with him. 

Rest in peace, pretty boy.


----------

